# Car maintenance



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

is it expensive to maintain Lincoln mks? Compared to Toyota Camry? 
And how expensive is it?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Extremely difficult to get into specific costs, as a pre-owned car’s reliability is completely dependent on the previous owner’s ability to take care of it.

In general, the Toyota should last longer and be (MUCH) cheaper to maintain. 

Imagine the volumes of the two cars: Camrys sell in the hundreds of thousands per year, with LOADS of spare parts available. The MKS barely sold over 100,000 vehicles over 10 years. That would mean there’s less surplus of parts, and the parts that are available are sold at a much higher premium. 

Basically, in my opinion: get the Camry. Especially a Hybrid. 

If you’re dead set on a Lincoln I’d suggest looking at the MKZ. It shares the platform and certain components with the Ford Fusion(higher volume vehicle), so parts would be cheaper (generally) than an MKS which shares its platform with the Ford Taurus, a much lower volume car.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

We've got an mkz hybrid that's pushing 150k miles with little to no issues and 45mpg. Only mechanical issues in over 70k miles of ownership were an o2 sensor and a strut mount

One thing a out the mks is that it was designed with this line of work in mind, it's not uncommon to see an mks with well over 300k miles especially in the 3.7 v6 non turbo fwd model


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

SurginGeneral said:


> If you're dead set on a Lincoln I'd suggest looking at the MKZ. It shares the platform and certain components with the Ford Fusion(higher volume vehicle), so parts would be cheaper (generally) than an MKS which shares its platform with the Ford Taurus, a much lower volume car.


ford fusion breaks down more than for taurus.

get mkz hybrid


----------

